# Bujinkan,Genbukan,Jinenkan



## Mon Mon (Feb 1, 2003)

Okay i know that both founders of Jinenkan and Genbukan started in the Bujinkan. My question is what were there reasons for leaving and starting their own orginizations. What did they not like about the Bujinkan?

I thank any response

:asian:


----------



## Jay Bell (Feb 1, 2003)

I know it wasn't your intention, Timothy...but the answers to those questions are speculation....and could easily start a flame war.

Just tuck it away as Manaka sensei and Tanemura sensei went and found their own individual paths..


----------



## Pyros (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mon Mon _
> *My question is what were there reasons for leaving and starting their own orginizations.  *



First of all: as already said, any answer you get is speculation. That applies to this one too. Anyone who sees an error, please feel free to correct it. I'm just parrotting what I've read and heard. No personal inside knowledge here.

Well, the founder of Jinenkan had some periods when he was far away from Hatsumi for long periods of time. During those times, he was only able to train the very basics (Kihon Happo and what he could derive from that). The Bujinkan stuff went on but he kept drilling the basics. Later he was more involved in the Bujinkan stuff, but already had some different opinions about the curriculum. Many people on his level, didn't know the basics as well as he did, though he hadn't seen that much of the advanced stuff on the other hand. The reasons for the separation itself are not public, but what I told above is what characterises the Jinenkan curriculum. They focus very strictly on forming an excellent base of the kihon techniques before you go on applications.

It's the age old shu-ha-ri cycle. Bujinkan goes from shu to ha quite fast. Jinenkan stays in the shu phase for much much longer. They feel the ha phase is better if you worked harder in the shu phase. Bujinkan on the other hand feel you become better faster if you see lots of the variations of everything.

I'm not commenting anything about which is better or worse here, just telling what differences to expect if you take one or the other.

Genbukan has also something that is more like Jinenkan, and less like Bujinkan. The Bujinkan syllabus is quite open-ended. The instructor of a dojo can pretty much give belts based on his own preferences, but of course according to Bujinkan general guidelines. Genbukan and Jinenkan on the other hand have a strict belt-to-belt syllabus, so where ever you study Genbukan, or Jinenkan, the techniques for a certain belt rank are exactly the same, unlike in Bujinkan.


----------

